# Is using K9 Advantix for pup around 2 cats safe???



## tinypoodleand2cats (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi there, 
I recently bought K9 Advantix for my pup at the vet's office. We live near open space and have had ticks lately and wanted something that not only killed ticks but repelled them as well. 

All good till I came home and read the box that said it's deadly for cats. Well, we have 2 indoor cats at home we love and would hate to put them in harm's way! One cat really likes my pup and sleeps near him and may soon even start to groom him.... 

My vet says that it should be fine as long as I keep the dog away from the cats for 2 hours after applying K9 Advantix. But I am kind of paranoid and started thinking about how cats groom themselves all day, that pup and favorite cat share similar quarters like the blanket, sofa, etc. and it might rub off somehow and the cat can get it on his fur and ingest it after all....

Although the box is open and I can't get a refund, I am thinking of using something else like Frontline Plus since it's for both cats and dogs. Do you think that is wise or am I just too paranoid? Does anyone else use K9 Advantix for your dog(s) around indoor cats?


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't use it, but I probably would be paranoid like you  and I would keep them separated for a couple days. I know after I treat my dogs (Frontline), I'm realy careful touching them and there are lots of handwashings for a couple days.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If your cat is that close to the dog, I'd use something else (Frontline, Revolution, or Advantage). I know some people use Advantix on their dogs with cats in the house, but I've also heard stories of a cat grooming an Advantix-ed dog and dying from it....etc. Not worth the risk, IMO.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I would keep them separated for a full 24 hours personally. This year we are using K9 advantix because last year the frontline was not working the dogs got fleas and ticks while on frontline. My cats don't really like the dogs so I don't have worry about them grooming them, but I still keep the dogs separated for 24 hours.


----------



## tinypoodleand2cats (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you for your replies. I think I will go buy Frontline Plus since one of my cat seems to really like our pup and I would hate for anything to happen to him! It's better to be safe than sorry. I wish my vet would have advise me on the safe side, but he seem to think nothing much of it... 

*Does anyone know about splitting the doses?* Someone told me I could buy doses for the larger dog and administer the exact amount needed through a syringe (without the needle). This enables owners to administer the right amount of medicine for the dog's size and save money in the end. I knowticed the package I would be buying for my pup is for 1-22 pound dog. That seems like a large spread and would hate to overmedicate our 6 pound pup. Does anyone do this out there???


----------

